# Positive ovulation test or LH surge for multiple days



## ellabelle

I saw an OB and got an answer to what this means. She said there's a reason they tell you to stop testing after you get a positive - because LH stays in your system after it first appears and it's not uncommon to get multiple positives. She said to assume that you ovulate the day after the first positive and no need to test further. This was a big question mark for me so I thought I'd share in case anyone else was confused.


----------



## StarSign

ellabelle said:


> I saw an OB and got an answer to what this means. She said there's a reason they tell you to stop testing after you get a positive - because LH stays in your system after it first appears and it's not uncommon to get multiple positives. She said to assume that you ovulate the day after the first positive and no need to test further. This was a big question mark for me so I thought I'd share in case anyone else was confused.

Actually, I don't think this is a sound advice. 

Some women have a long surge for more than 1 day so this means if you just do the above and presume the next day the egg releases and that's the only day you BD (when it really does it 2-3 days later) you've hosed yourself. The best thing IMO is to keep tracking (+) OPK test until you have a BBT temperature drop also. Then you can be sure you've ovulated.

*SS*


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I completely agree with Star. I know I ovulate 3-4 days after my first +OPK. BBT is the only way to know for sure when you ovulate.


----------



## Milty

I think everyone is a bit different.

I had a almost positive CD 14 at 12:30 PM
a little later a *positive* CD 14 at 5:30 PM
a faint but visable line CD 15 at 10:30 AM
then a almost positive CD 15 at 5:30 PM
then clear *positive*CD 16 at 11:00 AM
another *positive* CD 16 at 6:00 PM

So yeah I'm having fun figuring out DPO!


----------



## StarSign

Milty said:


> I think everyone is a bit different.
> 
> I had a almost positive CD 14 at 12:30 PM
> a little later a *positive* CD 14 at 5:30 PM
> a faint but visable line CD 15 at 10:30 AM
> then a almost positive CD 15 at 5:30 PM
> then clear *positive*CD 16 at 11:00 AM
> another *positive* CD 16 at 6:00 PM
> 
> So yeah I'm having fun figuring out DPO!

Are you doing temps also?


----------



## Indigo77

I had positive opks on cds 17, 18, 19....and ovulated on cd 19....I would go to a different OB...


----------



## Milty

yup I'm temping and using FF which said I O'd on the 14th but then changed it to the 15th today.


----------



## StarSign

Milty said:


> yup I'm temping and using FF which said I O'd on the 14th but then changed it to the 15th today.

Yeah, kinda hard to pinpoint O exactly then exactly. To cover bases, just BD Junebug style a couple days before and during the surge until no more (+'s). Do your temps drop?


----------



## Milty

my temp did drop but I also took it very early. You can check out my chart the link is in my signiture.

I'm always open to ideas!


----------



## StarSign

Milty said:


> my temp did drop but I also took it very early. You can check out my chart the link is in my signiture.
> 
> I'm always open to ideas!

I'm far from a chart expert, but I would go with doing the BD the first (+) and then also the days after until the 2nd (-) to cover the bases.


----------



## antiradiatio

The first step is to use the fertility awareness process to determine the best day to start testing based on your monthly cycle. Most ovulation tests may be used at any time of the day; some suggest first morning urine, but it is not required. For greater success, test about the same time each day and reduce your liquid intake for four hours beforehand.She said to assume that you ovulate the day after the first positive and no need to test further. This was a big question mark for me so I thought I'd share in case anyone else was confused.


----------



## StarSign

antiradiatio said:


> The first step is to use the fertility awareness process to determine the best day to start testing based on your monthly cycle. Most ovulation tests may be used at any time of the day; some suggest first morning urine, but it is not required. For greater success, test about the same time each day and reduce your liquid intake for four hours beforehand.She said to assume that you ovulate the day after the first positive and no need to test further. This was a big question mark for me so I thought I'd share in case anyone else was confused.

You may want to cruise other threads on BnB about this and read some of the posts prior to yours. Doing only what you wrote above, you may miss your Ov all together.

*SS*


----------



## mandy1971

I have had a prolonged positive lh surge for about 4 days, at its strongest today.
( I had a pregnancy loss in July at 17 weeks so perhaps my system is'nt quite on track yet...) But I wondered if this could be an indicator for an egg being released from both ovaries over a period of a few days appart..., any thoughts girls>?


----------



## StarSign

mandy1971 said:


> I have had a prolonged positive lh surge for about 4 days, at its strongest today.
> ( I had a pregnancy loss in July at 17 weeks so perhaps my system is'nt quite on track yet...) But I wondered if this could be an indicator for an egg being released from both ovaries over a period of a few days appart..., any thoughts girls>?

I think long surge can mean multiple from one side or from both sides.:thumbup:


----------



## 37Hopeful

Another question- if you get a VERY positive OPK at 5pm, and have sex the next morning at 7am, could I have missed the egg (14 hours after the positive OPK)? Had sex again later that day, and again today. Should I tomorrow as well? 
I wasn't expecting a positive OPK on CD 31 so it took a while for my donor to get to me!!!


----------



## StarSign

37Hopeful said:


> Another question- if you get a VERY positive OPK at 5pm, and have sex the next morning at 7am, could I have missed the egg (14 hours after the positive OPK)? Had sex again later that day, and again today. Should I tomorrow as well?
> I wasn't expecting a positive OPK on CD 31 so it took a while for my donor to get to me!!!

Taking your temps would allow you to confirm if you've Ovulated. Otherwise if you are not taking temps, keep :sex: until the OPK's go completely negative. LH surge just indicates that the egg is ABOUT to drop.


----------

